# Best pedals and rear Derailleur for my dj bike



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

title pretty much says it all...

looking at the wellgo wam b67... Link:http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...ntain/Wellgo-Wam-B67-Mountain-Flat-Pedals.htm

and the Azonic Fusion... Link:http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11...s/Mountain/Azonic-Fusion-Magnesium-Pedals.htm

and for derailleurs im looking at the shimano xt or 105 rear derailleurs

Im looking to spend $45 or less on pedals and $55 or less on a derailleur so I am open to any suggestions.

PS: Pedal axle must be 9/16 and derailleur must be 8 speed compatible and it has to be shimano cuz I dont want to buy a whole new drive train and I don't want to go single speed...

THANKS!


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

For pedals check out the Kona Jackshit Primos which go for about 50 bucks. I just picked up some of Transitions Stepdown Pedals for 59 but have only done the front yard romp with them. So far they feel like they will be bueno. 

For the derailluer i'd go with the 105 super short cage derailluer over the XT.


----------



## sflett (Apr 27, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> title pretty much says it all...
> 
> looking at the wellgo wam b67... Link:http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...ntain/Wellgo-Wam-B67-Mountain-Flat-Pedals.htm
> 
> ...


get the welgos, they are burly and grippy.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

best pedals i have ever used are nyc racelights... so those if you can drop a c note.


105 der.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

no derailleur, no gears, save cash & weight on stuff you don't need for street riding.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you only ride DJ and urban with it, go SS. Less weight, less money, less stuff to break.

Pedals... Look at some BMX pedals. Usually pretty cheap. Kona Jackshit and Jackshit Primo pedals are real nice. Low profile, double concave, nice replaceable pins. I knocked a pin out of the pedal, so I replaced all the pins with Woodman Spikes. So you don't have to worry about messing up the head of the allen key. Woodman Spikes can be installed and removed with a small boxwrench.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

105 supershort.. they were like $30 at nashbar.. now their 67.99 wtf.... i knew i shoulda bought 2..


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

ss all the way. no u wont braek a chain by runnig ss thats what al my friends tell me but i have the stock cahin on my 05 p1 havent broke it yet. for pedals DOnt GET PRIMOS THE BERINGS SUCK IVE HAD MINE FOR 3 MONTHS AND THE BERINIGS ARE SHOT MY BIKE CREAKS CAUSE OF THOSE DAMN PEDALS.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Primos are fine pedals. I ran them on my BMX bike for a while. Just pump the bearings full of grease.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Im probably going to go with the wellgo's and the 105 if I can find it. Does anyone know where I can buy the short cage model in an 8 speed version?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

8-9 speed same thing.. you shifter handles the indexing.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> 8-9 speed same thing.. you shifter handles the indexing.


OK thanks!

Now anyone know where I can buy the 105 for a good price?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cheapest I have found was like $60... just go singlespeed dude. I love it.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

like I said,, i scored one from nashbar for less than $30.. now theyre twice that  i didnt a fairly exstensive search and the cheapest was around $60,, check ebay too


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> like I said,, i scored one from nashbar for less than $30.. now theyre twice that  i didnt a fairly exstensive search and the cheapest was around $60,, check ebay too


alright im willing to dish out the coin...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHIMANO-SIL...ryZ42329QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHIMANO-SIL...ryZ42329QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHIMANO-SIL...ryZ42329QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHIMANO-SIL...ryZ42329QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Great! Thanks!


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i am the intraweb search guru.....


----------



## cake96861 (Apr 19, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> If you only ride DJ and urban with it, go SS. Less weight, less money, less stuff to break.
> 
> Pedals... Look at some BMX pedals. Usually pretty cheap. Kona Jackshit and Jackshit Primo pedals are real nice. Low profile, double concave, nice replaceable pins. I knocked a pin out of the pedal, so I replaced all the pins with Woodman Spikes. So you don't have to worry about messing up the head of the allen key. Woodman Spikes can be installed and removed with a small boxwrench.


I tried google looking for the spikes but couldnt find anyone, and looked on ebay. Any clues as to were to get them? Thanks.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

go for the crank bros 50/50's


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

well I would go singlespeed but if you insist on rear derailler, just get something cheap. chances are you might brake it doing urban riding.


----------

